# 2013 ECO Diesel is coming!



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...from the *Autoguide* website: Chevrolet Cruze Diesel to Debut at 2013 Chicago Auto Show | AutoGuide.com News


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh Yeah! I feel a trade in coming on!

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...I'll wait for the 2nd year model, ala' never buying anything made on Mondays or after Holidays (wink,wink)!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Going to try to snag some pictures of this beauty at the Chicago auto show tomorrow and Friday. I have a media day ticket for events on both days and will also get some face to face time with the lead engineer for the Cruze Diesel.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Going to try to snag some pictures of this beauty at the Chicago auto show tomorrow and Friday. I have a media day ticket for events on both days and will also get some face to face time with the lead engineer for the Cruze Diesel.


Wish I had media day tickets...I'll be up on Saturday. Ask the lead engineer about FE ratings!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Going to try to snag some pictures of this beauty at the Chicago auto show tomorrow and Friday. I have a media day ticket for events on both days and will also get some face to face time with the lead engineer for the Cruze Diesel.


Will be interested in the engine output figures and weather or not you will get the manual option. Mine is auto and I love it.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...per GM releases, it sounds as though it will _only_ come with 6-speed automatic, have 42 mpg EPA numbers, and utilize the *full* 15.6 gallon fuel tank _vs._ 12.6 gal. tank...thus, emphasizing "range" over "fuel economy."

...so, what happened to the _original_ 50 mpg estimations???


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...per GM releases, it sounds as though it will _only_ come with 6-speed automatic, have 42 mpg EPA numbers, and utilize the *full* 15.6 gallon fuel tank _vs._ 12.6 gal. tank...thus, emphasizing "range" over "fuel economy."
> 
> ...so, what happened to the _original_ 50 mpg estimations???


Manual swap, anyone?


----------



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

In all honesty, if it is even close to a TDi's fuel economy, I am interested... My work car is a '12 Jetta TDi, going on 50,000kms and have just needed some major fuel system work (fuel pump) and an intercooler fix.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Bruno said:


> In all honesty, if it is even close to a TDi's fuel economy, I am interested... My work car is a '12 Jetta TDi, going on 50,000kms and have just needed some major fuel system work (fuel pump) and an intercooler fix.


...and you think GM parts are *less costly *than VW parts?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...per GM releases, it sounds as though it will _only_ come with 6-speed automatic, have 42 mpg EPA numbers, and utilize the *full* 15.6 gallon fuel tank _vs._ 12.6 gal. tank...thus, emphasizing "range" over "fuel economy."
> 
> ...so, what happened to the _original_ 50 mpg estimations???


42 MPG US is about 50 MPG Imperial.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Keep in mind, 42mpg US with an automatic can easily be a Prius killer. The argument of automatic vs manual no longer applies like it did with the Eco MT. I'd bet that if they did make manual an option for the Diesel, it would be rated for 45-50mpg US and would easily hit 55-65mpg highway.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I can already get above 40mph highway with my non-eco automatic cruze I would love to get my hands on a cruze diesel auto & see what I could get. 

As eco manual owners know window sticker MPG numbers don't mean that much, jetta diesel is rated at 42mpg highway yet owners even with automatics typically get higher than that on the highway.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

No MT, no care.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...not only do we NOT get a manual transmission, we also get a _de-tuned _engine -- *148 hp *_vs._ *160 hp*! Boo!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's another article.

This Is The 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel: Chicago 2013 | GM Authority


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...from the *Autoguide* website: Chevrolet Cruze Diesel to Debut at 2013 Chicago Auto Show | AutoGuide.com News


Yep. Debuted today. I think it's technically going to be the *2014 *Cruze Diesel, though.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Eugene_C said:


> Yep. Debuted today. I think it's technically going to be the *2014 *Cruze Diesel, though.


If it is going to be a 2014 it will release this August - September 2013

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Keep in mind, 42mpg US with an automatic can easily be a Prius killer. The argument of automatic vs manual no longer applies like it did with the Eco MT. I'd bet that if they did make manual an option for the Diesel, it would be rated for 45-50mpg US and would easily hit 55-65mpg highway.


I bet it's a lot peppier than the Prius, too. The power is crazy compared to the old diesels. I remember the old VW Rabbit/Golf diesels that had like 60 hp. They got a few miles better to the gallon but the driving experience was pretty miserable. I remember the hills on the PA turnpike where I literally couldn't keep the car above 60 mph. lol! Thank goodness for 3rd gear.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

And another update:

Five Things We Love About The 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel | GM Authority


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Keep in mind, 42mpg US with an automatic can easily be a Prius killer.


We don't know its city nor combined mileage.

This diesel Cruze MSRP is more than a Prius (liftback) Two. Diesel costs more than regular unleaded most of the year. Right now, per http://www.fuelgaugereport.com/, regular unleaded is averaging $3.567 while diesel's at $4.019.

From http://www.eia.gov/tools/faqs/faq.cfm?id=9&t=5 


> On-highway diesel fuel prices have been higher than regular gasoline prices almost continuously since September 2004, a break from the historical pattern of diesel fuel prices usually being lower than gasoline prices except in cold winters when demand for heating oil pushed diesel fuel prices higher...


I have heard claims that diesels do worse than "real world" driving/seem underrated on the EPA test vs. gasoline powered cars. If so, I really do wish the EPA tests were fixed to get rid of that. The EPA tests don't measure actual fuel consumption either, but rather derive it from tailpipe emissions.

In http://www.edmunds.com/fuel-economy/fuel-sipper-smackdown-2.html, a 29 city/40 highway/33 mpg combined VW Jetta TDI was compared w/a 2010 Prius (51 city/48 highway/50 combined) amongst other cars. In every single test, the Prius handily beat it.

EPA numbers at http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/Find.do?action=sbs&id=25262&id=26425.

None of the TDI cars at http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/2012/02/the-most-fuel-efficient-cars/index.htm?loginMethod=auto beat the Prius in overall, city, nor highway mpg in their tests (highway being at 65 mph). 

http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/Find.do?action=sbs&id=31578&id=31585&id=31575&id=31593 are the EPA numbers for the '12 models of the TDIs I saw there.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

And yet another article:

Five Things We Dislike About The 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel | GM Authority


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

By what I have read on this thread only 5% of people will buy the diesel, so it doesn't matter what is written at least 5% of Cruze drivers will have a knowing smile on their face because it is about enjoying your ride and still not going broke to drive it. You really have to live with one for a while and most people will get hooked on their ride.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

A little more information from GM Authority.

GM’s 2.0-Liter Turbo-Diesel To Run Cleaner In U.S. Than In Europe | GM Authority


----------



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

cwerdna said:


> We don't know its city nor combined mileage.
> 
> This diesel Cruze MSRP is more than a Prius (liftback) Two. Diesel costs more than regular unleaded most of the year. Right now, per http://www.fuelgaugereport.com/, regular unleaded is averaging $3.567 while diesel's at $4.019.
> 
> ...


My 2013 Volkswagen TDI Sportswagen 6 speed manual transmission has gotten between 39.5 and 44 mpg on every tank so far. I have every receit and hand calculated the mileage. The 2 out of 9 tanks that got less than 42 were exclusively city driving with short trips. By the MFG guage I've gotten as high as 51 on the highway but I've yet done a trip long enough not to include some city driving. The epa rating on my car was 42 highway 26 city or a combined 34. May I suggest checking fuelly.com for real life mpg records?


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

gulfcoastguy said:


> My 2013 Volkswagen TDI Sportswagen 6 speed manual transmission has gotten between 39.5 and 44 mpg on every tank so far. I have every receit and hand calculated the mileage. The 2 out of 9 tanks that got less than 42 were exclusively city driving with short trips. By the MFG guage I've gotten as high as 51 on the highway but I've yet done a trip long enough not to include some city driving. The epa rating on my car was 42 highway 26 city or a combined 34. May I suggest checking fuelly.com for real life mpg records?



Agreed. My 2006 Jetta was a blast to drive (lots of torque) and I still was able to pull 40-45mpg COMBINED every tank. I drove the crap out of that car too. I'm sure the driving experience is better in a diesel than a Prius, but I still don't think it will beat a Prius in these tests cwerdna is talking about.


----------



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

98sonoma said:


> Agreed. My 2006 Jetta was a blast to drive (lots of torque) and I still was able to pull 40-45mpg COMBINED every tank. I drove the crap out of that car too. I'm sure the driving experience is better in a diesel than a Prius, but I still don't think it will beat a Prius in these tests cwerdna is talking about.


Perhaps it won't beat the Prius in absolute fuel cost per mile though the Prius isn't going to get the epa mpg at real highway speeds using 10% ethanol(soon to go to 15%). There is also the safety ratings(see small offset crash test on youtube), acceleration, ride, expected lifespan, and insurance costs to consider. If I did exclusively congested city driving I might consider the regular Prius but not the C or the V.

I am interested in how the Cruze diesel is going to do. There are only 2 VW dealerships in my state. If you have a diesel you want to be within easy driving distance of a dealership for maintenance. Besides if there are enough diesels maybe the government will stop trying to stick it to diesel twice as hard as for gas in fuel taxes and who can use HOV lanes.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm open to another diesel, and hoping the Cruze lives up to what Chevrolet has promised. They haven't even released EPA figures yet, but I hear they are a tad better than the current Jetta...only time will tell. 

I also wish the government would back diesel consumer vehicles more, instead of just hybrids.


----------

